# 1976 BMW 2002 For Sale! PHX area



## BeemerRob76 (Aug 11, 2012)

1976 BMW 2002 Automatic

- Immaculate Condition
- Newly Installed A/C
- Aftermarket Radio
- Only 113k for a 76'!
- Excellent Interior

I'm in PHX, AZ but if you're out of state just let me know what you think or if you want to buy im sure something can be worked out.


Please do not be hesitant to shoot me an offer! 
Text or call me anytime! Thanks for looking!
602-seven four zero-four seven nine four


----------



## bayerisheteknik (Aug 3, 2012)

BeemerRob76 said:


> 1976 BMW 2002 Automatic
> 
> - Immaculate Condition
> - Newly Installed A/C
> ...


very clean...is the mileage original??? extremely low


----------



## BeemerRob76 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sure is! No rust too! Its a very dry heat out here in AZ so chassis is quite pristine.


----------

